# Jigs and waxworms



## Betsie steel (Jul 21, 2009)

I fished the big man yesterday afternoon. I fished downriver for a while, and then fished at tippy for about an hour before it got dark. One guy there was nailing them, he caught four in an hour. He was using jigs and waxies, and he said he uses different colors for the males and the females. Have any of you guys ever experienced one color working better on a male or a female than the other? If so, what are those colors? I have been bobber fishing a lot lately, but mostly with spawn. I think next time I will have a jig and waxworms on the end of my line.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't experience one color working better than the other. Sometimes I think about using wigglers on a jig under a bobber or leech, has anyone had any experience with fishing that way?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Pink..........females

Blue..........males

:evil:


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Whit1 said:


> Pink..........females
> 
> Blue..........males
> 
> :evil:


 
:lol:


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

my guess would be that anything gold, silver, platinum, diamond colored or maybe just paint a $ on the jig head. would work for the females:lol:


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

That's halarious! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

samsteel said:


> my guess would be that anything gold, silver, platinum, diamond colored or maybe just paint a $ on the jig head. would work for the females:lol:


OR.............paint it up as a VISA, MasterCard.......etc.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Or maybe have it shaped into a gucci purse.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

So, are you saying that jigs for bucks should be fashioned after budweiser cans?


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't really care for Budweiser, maybe the High Life instead.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Pbr!!!


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Goebel's !


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

Can one of you fine gents post a link to the type of jigs you use with waxies? never tried them - but looking to give it a shot with my new float setup..
Thanks!

jason


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

If you are in warren and can take a little drive head down to the little dipper in flat rock. They have proably the best assortment of jigs I have seen anywhere. The best ones I saw for using waxies were the thin head painted ones they had on the counter next to the cash register by the pile of waxie containers. I grabbed a hand full yesterday. They will work well under a bobber with a leech eyes too 

At tippy I normally run wax worms on a #12 eagle claw L42. Works real well on a float or if bottom bouncing.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks Toga... I will check it out.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Abstract, check out Jammin Jigs.. a site sponsor. "slim rats" I think he calls the ones I like best. Also tiger jigs from his site.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

TC Jigs makes the best lead head steelhead jigs available, period, in my experience. They have super stout Daiichi hooks and are only like 40 cents each. You can get them in any color you want...

Jammin Jigs makes great ice fishing jigs "my personal favorite", but I don't feel they are stout enough to be a very good steelhead jig...


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

There is a special jig that has a bit of beaver muff on it. Works great for bucks, but a few hens will also chow down on it! Camel toe color works great too!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Color can have a huge effect on what gender is taken, I have had days where you will be slamming roosters say on chart. and swear there must not be any hens, switch colors and its the exact opposite. Of course those days are few and far between since its hard to have days where you can catch enough to see the differance. I have always however gotten more males, on red and metalic colors, at least when it comes to wobble glows, and jigs. Just my 2 cents


----------



## bigdogx71 (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL...COLOR HAS ZERO EFFECT on the gender of fish taken. PERIOD. Sure there are times when you will catch more of one gender than the other but thats just because that is the gender around.. The reason you catch more males on red plugs is because you will ALWAYS catch more males on plugs...


----------

